# Another Kalita wave or different brewer?



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi

I have recently dropped my Kalita wave









The question is do I replace it or shall I go for a different brewer - chemex, clever dripper etc. I am looking for something for work when most of the time I will be brewing for 2 or 3 people maximum. I use a hario hand grinder and measure temp if water etc. I also regularly use an aeropress if only I am drinking. In the future I hope to take my vario home grinder to work and buy acaia scales.

I really loved my Kalita wave - it is beautiful, a lovely process and tastes great. The filters are also not too expensive which I think is an issue with chemex. Do I just replace it or is there anything else I should consider? Any advice gratefully accepted

Thanks


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Nod said:


> I really loved my Kalita wave - it is beautiful, a lovely process *and tastes great.*


I think you've answered your own question


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Fair point!! Still I realise compared to the folks on the forum I am a brew novice... Happy to be shown the error of my ways!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

The Kalita is a very forgiving brewer IMHO and tastes great also so I'm not surprised you're happy with what you've being drinking. What I don't want to do is tell you to buy something else as coffee is really a journey of self discovery as unless you try something else yourself then you'll never know if you prefer it. The danger sometimes is that people will just tell you to get what they have and what they like.

Ultimately if you really want to try something else then go do it (V60 being quite cheap to buy and produces a different cup to a Kalita, and again so does a Aeropress, Chemex, etc). On the other hand, there's nothing wrong with replacing the Kalita and then researching some of the other brew methods (e.g. try some in cafes) so you can make a better non impulse purchase if you want to go down the route of trying something else.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You know your gonna end up getting all the different brew methods over the coming months, its way to addictive, feel the force and get it all now!

Make it so!


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

thanks for both of your comments... I reckon with the acaia scales I'll be going brew coffee nuts...

It is reassuring to know my thoughts about the kalita are sound and I'll probably re-order that and then go from there... Unless I here anymore

convincing strong opinions


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you are enjoying the kalita the why not get another one .there are lots of different brew options out here ,but Geordies advise is really sound, try some out either at cafés or if you have any other forum members near you , then at theirs.

This is how ended up with a siphon and a Chemex ( trying , liking , buying .... )


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Why not get one of the Stainless Steel Kalita 185 brewers, I have one and there is no issue with temperature with it and of course , it won't break if dropped, you can also pick a Hario V60 02 Drip Decanter for around £20 off Amazon which may be worth looking at later as you say you brew for 2-3 people. I have one the Drip Decanters and also a Tiamo glass 650ml server to go with my Kalita. Thankfully I now also have my own Hausgrind, after having a demo unit for a few weeks I really missed it when it went back, my late 1940's Zassenhaus produces a similar quality grind but requires more effort, and my Porlex Tall requires less effort but can't deliver the same quality of grind.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> Why not get one of the Stainless Steel Kalita 185 brewers' date=' I have one and there is no issue with temperature with it and of course , it won't break if dropped, you can also pick a Hario V60 02 Drip Decanter for around £20 off Amazon which may be worth looking at later as you say you brew for 2-3 people. I have one the Drip Decanters and also a Tiamo glass 650ml server to go with my Kalita. Thankfully I now also have my own Hausgrind, after having a demo unit for a few weeks I really missed it when it went back, my late 1940's Zassenhaus produces a similar quality grind but requires more effort, and my Porlex Tall requires less effort but can't deliver the same quality of grind.[/quote']
> 
> Thanks Charlie... Funny enough I have already bought a steel kalita brewer is I had smashed the little funnel a while back - it does work great and I used the old kalita flask until I smashed it.
> 
> I am going to take everyone's advice and get another kalita and check out other methods in a cafe... Although I live in Plymouth which is a coffee desert so I'll wait till my next trip to Colonna and Smalls


----------

